# ACA/SDFCU Account



## Karla75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone opened (and used from abroad) one of these accounts as a US Person with a non-US address?
https://www.americansabroad.org/aca/sdfcuaccounts-description-and-faqs/

Since it's a US account, it would seem FBAR reporting would not be necessary. Also, it might be a way to receive Social Security benefits owed upon retirement because we contributed to Social Security, even if our country of residence does not have a bilateral social security agreement with the US.

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Haven't had the need for one, but the SDFCU account is, by definition, a "US based" account and not subject to FBAR reporting or the FATCA reporting.

However, check the US Social Security website for information on receiving US Social Security payments while living outside the US. Start here: https://www.ssa.gov/international/

You don't need to be in a country with a bilateral Social Security Treaty to be able to receive your SS benefits overseas. There are actually only a few countries where you can't receive your benefits directly. The bilateral agreements really only deal with those cases where time worked in another country may be counted toward your US benefits eligibility and vice versa. In many countries, you may be able to receive your US Social Security benefits direct deposited directly into your local bank account without the need to transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, there doesn't seem to be any requirement to go through that organization to open a U.S. bank account. If you want to join that organization, go for it, but that's a separate question.


----------

